
Writing Node.js scripts with ClojureScript - kimi
https://lambdaisland.com/blog/02-05-2017-nodejs-scripts-clojurescript
======
naragon
I'm just getting started with ClojureScript, so this pretty timely for me.

------
pvinis
There is also [http://planck-repl.org/](http://planck-repl.org/) which I have
used and is nice.

